# The "Littles", Coco and Precious Coop!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would post some random pics of the nail shop and the babies. 

Here's my Mom and my cousin holding the babies at my new shop.









Here's my girlfriend getting a pedicure.









Another nail shop pic, the littles love being in there.









Chloe and Lily in their winter sweaters made by Amanda, they are gorgeous sweaters Amanda, thank you so very much!!!









Lily checking the shop out!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, those pics are sooooooooooo precious!!! LOVE them!! Your shop is darling. I love the one of Lily walking along the back of the sofa. Brody does that too, so funny!! So glad you posted these!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Robin! WTH lol no coop pics! 

I'm boycotting this post till coop pics are up allright i guess these pics are kinda cute 

(hmmm now i know the layout of her shop for a fast get away when i steal coop MUHHHAAAHAAA!)


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love these pics Robin!!
Didnt see wee Coop though?
Your shop is fab hon, looks like a chilled out place to be.
xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

The girls in their Christmas dresses!!!

























Chloe in her Christmas sweater!!!








Lily in hers!!!









Chloe in Amanda's sweater!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol your chis are soo "girly" 

dang it supposed to be boycotting your post!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those Christmas pics are GREAT! Look at all us jumping in here before you even get all your pictures posted. ha ha!

I can't believe how your littles have grown. Where's the babies?! 

brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Last but not least, our big boy Coop!!!








Haley grooming Cooper!!! He's such a good boy!!!









Andrew giving Chloe her favorite drink, sugar free Red Bull!!! LOL. 









My gorgeous hubby holding his little babies!!!









Chloe listening to some tunes!!!









One more of my precious Coop and Coco!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh Robin!!! Cute overload!!! That last picture of Coop has me wanting a doxie. HA! He is beautiful. As are all of them. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Robin, those pics are sooooooooooo precious!!! LOVE them!! Your shop is darling. I love the one of Lily walking along the back of the sofa. Brody does that too, so funny!! So glad you posted these!!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks Tracy, these are long overdue!!! Lily loves the back of the sofa and bed. He.He.He.


Kioana said:


> Robin! WTH lol no coop pics!
> 
> I'm boycotting this post till coop pics are up allright i guess these pics are kinda cute
> 
> (hmmm now i know the layout of her shop for a fast get away when i steal coop MUHHHAAAHAAA!)


Kio, you are so funny, Coop pics are down below. I'm quite slow at doing everything!!! I got my eye on you sister!!!


Terri said:


> Love these pics Robin!!
> Didnt see wee Coop though?
> Your shop is fab hon, looks like a chilled out place to be.
> xx


Just love it Terri!!! It feels just like home, thank you so much!!!


Kioana said:


> lol your chis are soo "girly"
> 
> dang it supposed to be boycotting your post!


He.He.He.He.He.


Brodysmom said:


> Those Christmas pics are GREAT! Look at all us jumping in here before you even get all your pictures posted. ha ha!
> 
> I can't believe how your littles have grown. Where's the babies?!
> 
> brodysmom


They have grown up so much Tracy. My big boy Coop is a year now and filled out nicely at 10 lbs. or so. Coco is 2-1/2 and right around 4-1/2 to 5 lbs. depending on how many snacks Andrew gives her, LOL. Chloe is 10 months and is steady at 3-1/2 lbs. but I expect a bit of weight gain still, especially after her spay. Precious little Lily is 8-1/2 months old and 2 lbs. 15 oz. God bless her. She's just a little bitty thing but so full of love!!! Thanks so much for loving my babies!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> oh my gosh Robin!!! Cute overload!!! That last picture of Coop has me wanting a doxie. HA! He is beautiful. As are all of them.
> 
> Brodysmom


Coop is an "honorary" chi at this point!!! Isn't he a love??? 



Plus, thank you Tricia for my awesome Christmas siggy, I just LOVE it!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OH MY G..............

THIS IS THE AUTOMATED REPLY SERVICE 
kioana has passed out from cooper cuteness overload, her heartbeat will return to normal shortly and she'll be able to post in a few


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> OH MY G..............
> 
> THIS IS THE AUTOMATED REPLY SERVICE
> kioana has passed out from cooper cuteness overload, her heartbeat will return to normal shortly and she'll be able to post in a few


Kio, you make me laugh so hard, I can't stand it. He is about the cutest thing known to man. I'll co-parent with you, okay???


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alrigth send him here it's my weekend !!! lol 

I love his lil short legs looks like junos


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

aww I 've missed them Thank you They are adorable as always


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> alrigth send him here it's my weekend !!! lol
> 
> I love his lil short legs looks like junos


Me Too!!! His legs and snout are my favorite part of him!!!


sakyurek said:


> aww I 've missed them Thank you They are adorable as always


Awwww, thank you!!! I have been so bad about posting pics lately. Too much going on!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww was too quick off the mark earlier.
Love the rest of the pics!!
All your babies are just too precious Robin.
Coop has a stunning shiny coat too! 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Robbie, the cutest family ever!!!
Yes, these pics are long overdue. Your shop looks great, the littles look so comfy there. I am sure they are the hit of the town.
Love CoCo and look at COOP. What a handsome dude! Andrew is not bad on the eyes either! Haha sugar free Red Bull, hilarious!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

O my Robin! They are too gorgeous! The littles in their sweaters are just too wonderful!! And Coop and Coco are equally amazing!!

Your shop is adorable. Foot manicure huh???? hmmmm.

Kio, you have me laughing out loud! What a wonderful sense of humor; it's such a gift!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lin said:


> Kio, you have me laughing out loud! What a wonderful sense of humor; it's such a gift!


lol thanks 

i can't help it i'm goofy i'm always laugh'n half the time i make my own self laugh


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Robin it is great to see the pics of them. I missed not seeing the little gang!! Great pics of the shop and....HE HE!..what is that I see hanging on the wall rack!! It looks familiar!! LOL!
They look so precious in their Cristmas clothes and Coop....well, there are so many cute words I can think of to describe him! He is a doll. I grew up with doxies...had them all my life and they are just a soft spot in my heart! Give hugs and kisses to everyone of them for me


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awesume pix, I just love your gang. Plus I just adore hubbys that are addicted to our little breed. I kno mine is.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

no ciarra brett needs rehab


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Robin,
Your dogs are such beauties !

I'm glad to see Chloe likes red bull too ! Lola loves the taste, and I give
it to her three times a day (four if I can catch her). 

We should schedule a Chi Red Bull Meet-up !
Call me  (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

You guys/girls are all nuts! I am just laughing and laughing at this thread. What lovely uplifting thread, and I needed that today!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh pic overload of the 'littles', Coco and Coop!! Fab pics Robin, OMG I could come right over there to steal away Chloe, she is so cute.

While I was there I would love a mani/pedi............!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Sign me up for the red bull party!!! Too cute. They're all adorable, but you know my soft spot is for CoCo  (((HUGS)))


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terri said:


> Aww was too quick off the mark earlier.
> Love the rest of the pics!!
> All your babies are just too precious Robin.
> Coop has a stunning shiny coat too!
> Gorgeous!!!!


Aw thanks Terri, he's such a love. The raw diet and nupro has done amazing things for his teeth and coat!!!


pam6400 said:


> Oh Robbie, the cutest family ever!!!
> Yes, these pics are long overdue. Your shop looks great, the littles look so comfy there. I am sure they are the hit of the town.
> Love CoCo and look at COOP. What a handsome dude! Andrew is not bad on the eyes either! Haha sugar free Red Bull, hilarious!


He.He.He. Thanks Pammy. My clients actually are mad when I don't bring them in. Aren't they just too precious??? Andrew is a cutie patootie. At least the red bull she gets is sugar free!!! LOL. Kiss my boys for me.


Lin said:


> O my Robin! They are too gorgeous! The littles in their sweaters are just too wonderful!! And Coop and Coco are equally amazing!!
> 
> Your shop is adorable. Foot manicure huh???? hmmmm.
> 
> Kio, you have me laughing out loud! What a wonderful sense of humor; it's such a gift!


Kio always makes me laugh. Yes my love that is a pedicure chair and they are amazing. The littles miss their Aunt Linny. They love Mommy's new shop too. Thanks honey.


Kioana said:


> lol thanks
> 
> i can't help it i'm goofy i'm always laugh'n half the time i make my own self laugh


I laugh at my own jokes too!!! He.He.He.


Dazy Mae said:


> Robin it is great to see the pics of them. I missed not seeing the little gang!! Great pics of the shop and....HE HE!..what is that I see hanging on the wall rack!! It looks familiar!! LOL!
> They look so precious in their Cristmas clothes and Coop....well, there are so many cute words I can think of to describe him! He is a doll. I grew up with doxies...had them all my life and they are just a soft spot in my heart! Give hugs and kisses to everyone of them for me


Thanks Darlene so much. They love the carrier as much as I do. They know their Aunt Darlene sent it to them with love. Don't they just look precious in their new "duds"??? Coop is an angel sent from heaven. His gentle demeanor amazes me every day. Hugs and kisses already sent from you, please do the same to dazy and lulu. So glad lulu is better, she had me quite worried!!


Ciarra said:


> Awesume pix, I just love your gang. Plus I just adore hubbys that are addicted to our little breed. I kno mine is.


hehehehehhehehhehehe. Mine is crazy for them!!! Thanks Ciarra.


Kioana said:


> no ciarra brett needs rehab





jazzman said:


> Robin,
> Your dogs are such beauties !
> 
> I'm glad to see Chloe likes red bull too ! Lola loves the taste, and I give
> ...


Alan, count me in for the red bull meet up. As long as it's sugar free, mine are in. Thanks for the compliments and as always (((hugs))).


Lin said:


> You guys/girls are all nuts! I am just laughing and laughing at this thread. What lovely uplifting thread, and I needed that today!


Awww me too Linny. I needed a good Friday laugh myself.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Ohhh pic overload of the 'littles', Coco and Coop!! Fab pics Robin, OMG I could come right over there to steal away Chloe, she is so cute.
> 
> While I was there I would love a mani/pedi............!


Awww Lynda, I would kill to give you a mani/pedi. Isn't Chloe a character??? By far, she is the alpha here and has a rotten to the core attitude!!! She is chasing Coop around the house while we speak!!! LOL. Thanks honey.


*Tricia* said:


> Sign me up for the red bull party!!! Too cute. They're all adorable, but you know my soft spot is for CoCo  (((HUGS)))


Coco knows her Auntie Tricia loves her best!!! Thanks honey and let's get the red bull meet up on the books!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Robin I miss you!!! where have you been?
the shop looks perfect!
Lilly is an absolute sweetie, Coco has such a sweet face, Chloe is a beautiful colour and just look at Coop-so handsome xxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Robin so good to see the shop - it looks brilliant!!

As for your pups they are gorgeous and little coop is devine!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Robin I miss you!!! where have you been?
> the shop looks perfect!
> Lilly is an absolute sweetie, Coco has such a sweet face, Chloe is a beautiful colour and just look at Coop-so handsome xxx


Awww thanks Claire, I miss you too. They are all growing up and I just love my new shop. Thank you so much.


Aquarius said:


> Robin so good to see the shop - it looks brilliant!!
> 
> As for your pups they are gorgeous and little coop is devine!


Thank you Jane, so sorry for taking so long. Coop is just a doll!!! Thanks so much honey.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

C'mon Robin, fess up! You've been in Des Plaines haven't you?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Robin it is so nice to come home and see that you have posted new pics.
Your shop is very nice and your family is lovely. As for your fur babies I have missed seeing pics of those little angels.
I just love them all so much. 
BTW Jasper thinks Coco looks stunning in her xmas dress. 
As for your hubby:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love to see pics of your babies


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

AW! your babies are so precious I absolutely love lily!! great pictures.


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Your babies are gorgeous! I think I've fallen in love with Lily.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Robin, I just LOVE every single picture!! How adorable they all are, and hubby too! 
I almost bought the same Christmas dresses for my girls, but they didn't have it in all of their sizes, so I'm still on the look out for some cute dresses. 
You have such a beautiful family. You must be so proud.
The chi girls are stunning. They really are. Coop, oh Coop.... I am so in love with that little boy. He makes my heart melt. I know I say this every time you post pics of him, but he has the most beautiful, and gentle eyes. I wish I could cuddle him up!! I wish I could cuddle them ALL up!!!!
Okay, I am so loving your salon! How darling! I would love to be able to get my nails done there. I'd be a loyal customer! I go every two weeks for a mani/fill and pedi! I just love it!
Your a very lucky lady and you're so blessed with a wonderful family.... fur and human!
Love you girl! Happy Holiday's XoXo's!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lin said:


> C'mon Robin, fess up! You've been in Des Plaines haven't you?


He.He.He. Actually I have not but with all the talk about how nice it is, I find myself really wanting to get there.


lynx8456 said:


> Robin it is so nice to come home and see that you have posted new pics.
> Your shop is very nice and your family is lovely. As for your fur babies I have missed seeing pics of those little angels.
> I just love them all so much.
> BTW Jasper thinks Coco looks stunning in her xmas dress.
> As for your hubby:


Awww Laura you are so sweet. Hubby is blushing right now after I showed him your graphic. Coco was hoping Jasper would like her in her new dress. Hope all is well with Ralph and you guys!!!


FBRaRrN said:


> I love to see pics of your babies


Thank you sweetie, they were long overdue.


MndaNGmoe said:


> AW! your babies are so precious I absolutely love lily!! great pictures.


Isn't she a heartbreaker??? She is 3 lbs. of pure joy. Thank you so much.


anastasia said:


> Your babies are gorgeous! I think I've fallen in love with Lily.


We actually got her for a friend and after bringing her home with us for two days we couldn't deliver her. She was part of our family the second she got here!!! Thank you so much. She has stolen our hearts!!!


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Oh Robin, I just LOVE every single picture!! How adorable they all are, and hubby too!
> I almost bought the same Christmas dresses for my girls, but they didn't have it in all of their sizes, so I'm still on the look out for some cute dresses.
> You have such a beautiful family. You must be so proud.
> The chi girls are stunning. They really are. Coop, oh Coop.... I am so in love with that little boy. He makes my heart melt. I know I say this every time you post pics of him, but he has the most beautiful, and gentle eyes. I wish I could cuddle him up!! I wish I could cuddle them ALL up!!!!
> ...


Awww Lisa, I just knew you'd love pics of Coop!!! I'm giving him a big hug from you right now! I would love to have you as a client just to get that time with you. I miss seeing your angels too. Give them all a kiss for me and I love your siggy, by the way!!! Hope all is well in your world. I do feel lucky every single day honey. Love you tons.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Robin, Great photos. I just love your shop.And I always love photos of your little ones. You are very lucky to be able to take the fur babies to work with you. I have missed you as well.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Robin, Great photos. I just love your shop.And I always love photos of your little ones. You are very lucky to be able to take the fur babies to work with you. I have missed you as well.


Kay, oh my god I'm so happy to see you on here. I have missed you and my favorite pup!!! How's our little Zoey doing??? Thank you so much and I am so lucky to be able to take them with me. Is Zoey about ready for a little sis??? A Lily look alike??? He.He.He.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Your fur kids are just lovely! I love the shop to!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Your fur kids are just lovely! I love the shop to!


Thank you so much!!! Love my new shop!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Kay, oh my god I'm so happy to see you on here. I have missed you and my favorite pup!!! How's our little Zoey doing??? Thank you so much and I am so lucky to be able to take them with me. Is Zoey about ready for a little sis??? A Lily look alike??? He.He.He.


Yes Robin I have a couple breeders looking to get me a little Lily look alike. She wears me out throwing the ball so I have been looking for her a companion just like Lily. It was nice to see your babies again...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LILLYYYYYYYYY! llooks adorable in that sweater omg! love all the pics but coop is still ym fav boy ^_^ hehehe! look at coco licking lips in the last one :albino:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

First of all, Robin, you have an amazing shop!! i just love it, only thing is i wish i was in that chair getting pampered hehehe!!
I just adore all your babies, their outfits are just divine and they're all just so gorgeous!!!


Also forgot to add, i love your christmas siggy!!! so sweet and adorable!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

fab pics, they are all adorable


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwwwww cute x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups! What is it about nail shops and Chihuahua's that goes together so well?LOL
I love their outfits too. Ive always wanted to steal Coop but now Im wondering if Lily would fit in my bag too!!
Im with everyone on the Daxie luv too, Hannah is 9Ibs so only abit smaller then Coop. Those big chests and teeny little legs are the perfect design for cuddles arent they??


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww great photos of your sweeties Robin


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Yes Robin I have a couple breeders looking to get me a little Lily look alike. She wears me out throwing the ball so I have been looking for her a companion just like Lily. It was nice to see your babies again...


Oh Kay, I'll just die when you get her!!! I love the black and white color combination that Chloe and Lily have. Zoey needs a playmate or your arm will break eventually!!! He.He.He. I'll be watching for updates. You know we'd love a pic of Zoey in a Christmas outfit!!!


pigeonsheep said:


> LILLYYYYYYYYY! llooks adorable in that sweater omg! love all the pics but coop is still ym fav boy ^_^ hehehe! look at coco licking lips in the last one :albino:


Aw thanks Pidgey!!! I know Coop is your boy! Isn't that hysterical with Coco licking her lips??? Makes me laugh! Lily is so cute in that sweater I can't stand it. I put it on her everyday to keep her warm.


TashaZ said:


> First of all, Robin, you have an amazing shop!! i just love it, only thing is i wish i was in that chair getting pampered hehehe!!
> I just adore all your babies, their outfits are just divine and they're all just so gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Also forgot to add, i love your christmas siggy!!! so sweet and adorable!!!


Aw thanks Tashy. I would kill to have you girls in my area to "pamper" you all. I'm loving them in their Christmas get-ups and Tricia did a great job on the siggy. Coop in the hat is killing me!!! Miss you honey, get back to town but enjoy Bali!!!


*Chloe* said:


> fab pics, they are all adorable


THank you so much!!!


serife said:


> Awwwwww cute x


Thanks, I really appreciate it!!!


catz4m8z said:


> Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups! What is it about nail shops and Chihuahua's that goes together so well?LOL
> I love their outfits too. Ive always wanted to steal Coop but now Im wondering if Lily would fit in my bag too!!
> Im with everyone on the Daxie luv too, Hannah is 9Ibs so only abit smaller then Coop. Those big chests and teeny little legs are the perfect design for cuddles arent they??


Don't they just go together perfectly honey??? LOL. He.He.He.He.He. Oh the big chest, short legs are the perfect cuddle situation!!! Something to hold on to. He.He.He. Hannah and Coop would have a ball. Thanks so much for your sweet comments and Lily will fit into anything she's so small!!!


catalat said:


> Aww great photos of your sweeties Robin


Thanks honey, they are my angels!!! Never get sick of seeing yours either.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

They are just tooooo cute, love your babies


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Love the Christmas Dresses. All of the pictures are great. It is nice to be able to take the pupsters to work...Draco goes with me 3 Days and I love it.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Skyla said:


> They are just tooooo cute, love your babies


Thanks Skyla honey!!!


Chiboymom said:


> Love the Christmas Dresses. All of the pictures are great. It is nice to be able to take the pupsters to work...Draco goes with me 3 Days and I love it.


I just love being able to cart them with me. I don't always take them but it's so fun when I do. Thank you so much and I adore your new siggy!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG I have just now seen this thread and WOW! Shop pics finally!!!! It looks great and the puppers look fantastic. I can't stop laughing at the Red Bull pic with Chloe! Like they need any of that, right?! :lol: Oh and Lily in her Christmas dress, I'm speechless! Coop looks like such a mama's boy, he's so beautiful and always has such a sweet look on his face. All the pics are fantastic, I love them all! Wanna trade a Lily for a Rocky? :coolwink: :laughing4:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i miss coop already  "thank you sir, may i have another?" haha! :albino:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> OMG I have just now seen this thread and WOW! Shop pics finally!!!! It looks great and the puppers look fantastic. I can't stop laughing at the Red Bull pic with Chloe! Like they need any of that, right?! :lol: Oh and Lily in her Christmas dress, I'm speechless! Coop looks like such a mama's boy, he's so beautiful and always has such a sweet look on his face. All the pics are fantastic, I love them all! Wanna trade a Lily for a Rocky? :coolwink: :laughing4:


Awwww Val, I miss you so much. Our schedules just aren't meshing these days. How's my favorite piggy's doing and sweet Faith and Dakota??? How's about some pics on your end honey??? Can you please kiss those sweet pigs and two gorgeous dogs of yours from me??? Happy Holidays honey. Oh yea, I'd trade all three of the other ones in together before I'd trade Lily. LOL. But you know I love and adore Rocky!!! How about a Chloe for a Rocky???


pigeonsheep said:


> i miss coop already  "thank you sir, may i have another?" haha! :albino:


Awwww Pidgey, I have a pic of Coop that you will just adore. I'll get it loaded here soon. He is such a lovebucket isn't he??? The gentlest boy I've ever known. Thanks for loving him so much. He is worthy of it!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay!! i cant wait i really cant no no no! hehehe ur verry welcome. thank u for having such an adorable boy! i just wanna squeeze him and feed him lotsa treats *closes dexters ears*


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omg i love these pictures so much!! i havent been on much because my wedding plans are finally coming together but these just totally made my day!!!! your new shop is gorgeous, i looove the color on the walls! you are so lucky to be able to bring your babies to work with you, my life would be 200% better if i got to spend more time with mine. your babies just get cuter and cuter every day!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............They are all adorable! I love Lilly in her red sweater - so cute. Love the shop pics too. I'm jealous you could bring your fur babies to work with you and still get work done. 

I've brought Bella and Lina to work with me on weekends, and got very little work done (LOL). Both girls wanted to play and snoop around my office, going out for walks and lunch, sitting on my lap and not budging, sleeping on my lap, etc.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, I really wanted a Lily pad! Actually I was thinking more of snatching me a little Lily and keeping Rocky altogether! LOL 

I have some new pics but they're on hubby's camera still. We're leaving for a week long vacation on Thursday (Thanksgiving day) so I won't be able to get pics up for a little while. At least not till we get back...but by that time I'll have a bunch more to share from the trip. We're staying in the mountains and there's snow in the forecast for the night we arrive and the following two days. It will be Faith's first time seeing snow and I know Dakota (even though he's been in snow many times) will go bonkers in it...he LOVES snow! 

Well, here's a little teaser pic especially for you. It's my siggy on another forum. 









And the official countdown has begin for Rocky's neuter. The big day is December 8th!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> yay!! i cant wait i really cant no no no! hehehe ur verry welcome. thank u for having such an adorable boy! i just wanna squeeze him and feed him lotsa treats *closes dexters ears*


Awww, he is squeezable and no worries, our secret is safe, Dex will never know.


ahra1284 said:


> omg i love these pictures so much!! i havent been on much because my wedding plans are finally coming together but these just totally made my day!!!! your new shop is gorgeous, i looove the color on the walls! you are so lucky to be able to bring your babies to work with you, my life would be 200% better if i got to spend more time with mine. your babies just get cuter and cuter every day!


Ahra, I miss you so much!!! I figure life must have gotten busy but how exciting for you!!! Can't wait to hear about plans and see pics. You are going to be an amazinginly, gorgeous bride!!! Kiss your pups for me!!! Thanks so much for the shop compliments, I just love it there!!!


BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............They are all adorable! I love Lilly in her red sweater - so cute. Love the shop pics too. I'm jealous you could bring your fur babies to work with you and still get work done.
> 
> I've brought Bella and Lina to work with me on weekends, and got very little work done (LOL). Both girls wanted to play and snoop around my office, going out for walks and lunch, sitting on my lap and not budging, sleeping on my lap, etc.


HeHeHeHeHe. I can get work done because my clients hold the pups the whole time. They get loving and I get work done!!! And get paid!!! It's a great life. LOL. Thank you so much, Lily in her red sweater just kills me!!! 


huskyluv said:


> Aww, I really wanted a Lily pad! Actually I was thinking more of snatching me a little Lily and keeping Rocky altogether! LOL
> LOL. Now that's more like it!!! I have to keep my eye on Kio cuz she keeps stalking me to steal Coop!!! Now I've got my eye on you too!!! I want a Rocky so bad!!! I think the Chloe for Rocky would be fair. She'd fit right in with the guineas too. He.He. My poor little spunky Chloe. Mommy keeps trying to trade her!!!
> I have some new pics but they're on hubby's camera still. We're leaving for a week long vacation on Thursday (Thanksgiving day) so I won't be able to get pics up for a little while. At least not till we get back...but by that time I'll have a bunch more to share from the trip. We're staying in the mountains and there's snow in the forecast for the night we arrive and the following two days. It will be Faith's first time seeing snow and I know Dakota (even though he's been in snow many times) will go bonkers in it...he LOVES snow!
> 
> ...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they are all such cute babies.. i wanna see more pics


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

I have that hohoho dress I thought it was to cute. I also got the santa's favorite and the reindeer in training, also the pjs.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love them all...they are so cute


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice pics. Your babies are adorable.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Val, stop teasing me!!! That siggy is adorable. I expect pics after your vacation of those babies!!! I mean it!!! Bless little Rocky, he'll be so excited to join the girls in the "big" house. He's tired of living in the "guest" house. LOL. Love them all and miss you and those babies! Hope vacation is fun and relaxing for you all.



*Princess* said:


> they are all such cute babies.. i wanna see more pics


Aw thanks sweetie, I've actually got some from our weekend away that I'm gonna post today. I go in spurts with pictures!!! Hope all is well at your house.


Cesar's Mommy said:


> I have that hohoho dress I thought it was to cute. I also got the santa's favorite and the reindeer in training, also the pjs.


Aren't those just the cutest darn dresses? And the sweaters are prices are so great! I'm in love with my siggy that Tricia did. I wanna use it year round. LOL. Thanks for the sweet compliments.


WeLoveHiro said:


> i love them all...they are so cute


Thank you so very much!!! 


pooch lady said:


> Nice pics. Your babies are adorable.


Aw thanks a lot, that is so sweet!!! I love your user name by the way!!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah Chis Red Bull!! LOL XD


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh goody! Robin, your pics are the best  Love them alL!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well darnit! Where in the heck was I when you started this thread? I went through and do not see where I ever posted??? You know that I love Coco, Chloe, Lily & Coop! They are all gorgeous, precious Angels! Each of them are very special, and The Chi Wee's and I love them! Please give them all hugs and kisses from us. Sweet little babies!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Yeah Chis Red Bull!! LOL XD


Isn't that hilarious??? My husband has a really sick sense of humor. LOL.


msmadison said:


> oh goody! Robin, your pics are the best  Love them alL!


Thanks Em honey, we love yours just as much!!! Kiss Madi for us!!!


TLI said:


> Well darnit! Where in the heck was I when you started this thread? I went through and do not see where I ever posted??? You know that I love Coco, Chloe, Lily & Coop! They are all gorgeous, precious Angels! Each of them are very special, and The Chi Wee's and I love them! Please give them all hugs and kisses from us. Sweet little babies!!!


Awwwww they know Aunt T loves them to pieces. In fact, they got a fabulous pressie from you in the mail today and I'm gonna do a thread on it. They love you and the chi wee's back!!! Aren't we lucky to have such amazing babies and friendships on here??? Muah!!!


----------

